# Scott CR1 frame warranty?



## 1gunner (Oct 1, 2005)

Does anyone know if Scott will allow CR1 owners to replace their frames at discounted prices even if the bike has not been destroyed in a crash?


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

Scott offers a crash replacement policy, but if there is nothing wrong with the frame why do you want to replace it? If your looking to get something new ebay the frame and buy a new bike. Scott's not going to give a discount just to sell another frame


----------

